# JVK Rodent Racks



## JVK Reptiles and Racks (Sep 18, 2012)

Here is one of our new designs for the new year. Here at JVK Reptiles and Racks we are working with prototypes to design the new easy access and easy cleaning rodent racks. If you like what you see (like us) and let us know what you think! modifications will be made for feeding pellets as well as our pump or gravity fed water system.

rodent rack 2 photo by JVKReptilesAndRacks | Photobucket

http://s1357.beta.photobucket.com/u...3-01-03152917_zps0ef437b1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

http://s1357.beta.photobucket.com/u...3-01-03152942_zpsca42bf0c.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## dave1980 (Jul 14, 2010)

looking good what sort of price is one of these going to cost? also could you make them taller?


----------



## JVK Reptiles and Racks (Sep 18, 2012)

Cost will be available in a couple of weeks as we are still changing and working with the design for testing. We will be also using our other tubs that are 5.5 inches high. if you need dimensions of the tubs that we will be using, then this link to our website will show you.

JVK Reptiles & Racks in Surrey | Reptile Racks | Reptile Tubs | Reptiles for Sale



dave1980 said:


> looking good what sort of price is one of these going to cost? also could you make them taller?


----------



## Donski (Sep 27, 2007)

Look really good.. are you making them different sizes? would be interested in the pricing.
Cheers


----------



## JVK Reptiles and Racks (Sep 18, 2012)

*JVK Reptile and rodent Racks*

We make a large, medium and small. Price's will be subject to the style you have. 
You can have the same rail system as the reptile racks. This means if the steel mesh gets damaged, it is replaceable. Or you can have the option of welded steel mesh this will be the cheaper option but does not have the benefit of replacement if the rats or you damage the steel. 
We have just found a new steel stockiest so prices will be available in a couple of days. serious orders for prices please email me on [email protected].

Regards Jay

P.S Stand buy for lowered reptile rack prices due to new steel stockist!!





Donski said:


> Look really good.. are you making them different sizes? would be interested in the pricing.
> Cheers


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Those water sippers need to bit more secured and not in so far as any bit of rubber pipe will be chewed and the tub flooded but otherwise they look good, could do with another bar on top as a way of containing any food on the top towards the front.

Really could do with a nice custom rodent rack, shall wait to see some prices :2thumb:


----------



## JVK Reptiles and Racks (Sep 18, 2012)

As we say they are prototypes, changes will be made.

Jay





oakelm said:


> Those water sippers need to bit more secured and not in so far as any bit of rubber pipe will be chewed and the tub flooded but otherwise they look good, could do with another bar on top as a way of containing any food on the top towards the front.
> 
> Really could do with a nice custom rodent rack, shall wait to see some prices :2thumb:


----------

